# Typing / Translation centers in RAK



## kashaziz (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have to get residence permit for my baby born outside UAE. As my residence visa is from RAK FTZ, I have been told by them to go to RAK for the process. I have to get the birth certificate translated in Arabic and get online application typed. As I am new to RAK, can somebody guide me about this process and where to find these typing centers in RAK?

Also, any idea how long will take for the passport to be stamped with residence permit?

Thanks.


----------

